# Walmart bidding



## Tireman7325 (Nov 30, 2007)

Does anyone have any idea what to charge for snow removal for large parking lots like Walmart's or Target stores? I reside in Central New York. We generally get around 110" - 170" a year. December - March. Not sure how or where to obtain a bid sheet, I would guess at the store itself? We have JD Front End Loaders and just purchased 2 - pusher blades. 
Thanks,
Tireman


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

i would imagine all the bidding is already done for the chains its december. but who knows?


----------



## fordzilla1155 (Jan 10, 2004)

Most wally-marts are open 24 hours, therefore their trucks come in at all times to drop & hook. Recieving starts at & am so the docks have to be open at all times. Plus it is a PITA to plow when "customers" are prowing around at all hours....


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

yeah they are done with there contracts already. There is one going up in my hometown and I already got the plans for the lot from corporate headquarters to get the Sq Ft, so I was would be ready to bid on it come august of next year. Never to early to try and make some money.


----------



## Tireman7325 (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for your replies... Any clue on pricing? By the hour? season? square footage? Thanks again


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

A guy i used to plow for a few years ago had 4 walmarts. Seasonal each one went for between $65-$70,000. Im pretty sure that included salt too. Each one had a loader with a 16' box and i primarily stuck to 2 of the stores, but bounced between them with a F650 with 10' MC


----------



## cod8825 (Feb 8, 2007)

I can't help you on your specific store but we have the wal-mart in our hometown and they are cheap. The going rate in Kansas City is $100 it is the guide that we base are bids off of and we submitted a bid for $1000 for 11.5 acres and $275 for 20000 sq ft of sidewalks, $975 for salt. 

The manager balked at first and complained that last years company took him to the cleaners and charged him $50,000 dollars for the entire season. In Kansas City we get like 20" a year but last year we had eight plowable snow events. I hope that your area is not the same way but are guy was trying to bully us into lower prices. I am glad that my partner and I stuck to our guns and held firm on our price even though it was a little lower than what we wanted.

Hope this helps


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

I may be wrong but I think a management company finds the contractors to bid. Atleast they did us. Find out who the facility management corp is for the location you wish to bid


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

cod8825;442143 said:


> I can't help you on your specific store but we have the wal-mart in our hometown and they are cheap. The going rate in Kansas City is $100 it is the guide that we base are bids off of and we submitted a bid for $1000 for 11.5 acres and $275 for 20000 sq ft of sidewalks, $975 for salt.
> 
> The manager balked at first and complained that last years company took him to the cleaners and charged him $50,000 dollars for the entire season. In Kansas City we get like 20" a year but last year we had eight plowable snow events. I hope that your area is not the same way but are guy was trying to bully us into lower prices. I am glad that my partner and I stuck to our guns and held firm on our price even though it was a little lower than what we wanted.
> 
> Hope this helps


$50k for a wal mart in KC????? here they get it done for $50-55 per hour. totals about $8-10k per season... i need to move south


----------

